# How to raise lighting on rimless tank without hanging



## battmanh

Hi there,

I have an Ecoxotic E-series sitting directly on the rim of my tank but I would like to raise it 2-3 inches for better spread. Does anybody have advice on raising the light without hanging from the ceiling? I have read about bending conduit but I would like to look in to a simpler method before considering that. I have attached a picture below of the light sitting on the tank.

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## mikebike

It looks like the wire end supports me be able to extend out more.
you could silycone a strip of glass to the top edge of the glass to lift the light.


----------



## battmanh

mikebike said:


> It looks like the wire end supports me be able to extend out more.
> you could silycone a strip of glass to the top edge of the glass to lift the light.


Thanks for the suggestion! I may have to look in to making acrylic risers to sit on top of the glass. I would prefer not to silicone my tank.


----------



## Dietmar

Silicone can easily be taken off of a glass pane. Razor blade/olfa knife


----------



## tony1928

Yup. I have the same light and yeah a piece of glass or acrylic siliconed on would work nicely and still look decent too.


----------



## Dietmar

If you decide to use a riser, make it out of glass. Glass to glass silicones well and sticks. Glass to acrylic does not stick very well.


----------



## Daryl

You could still use glass & silicone, without permanently affixing the glass to your tank (although, as mention; it's not hard to remove silicone later).

Get some pieces of glass that are the same thickness as your tank. Cut it into 3 lengths (per side). 1 length will be the desired height of your light, this will be the "riser". The other 2 will be of approximately the same size, the will form the "saddle". Glue up (w/silicone) these 3 pieces so that the riser is sandwiched between the two saddle pieces, with the saddle pieces extending about half an inch below the riser. Held upside down the 3 pieces would resemble a "Y". 

Now you can simply slip these pieces on either side of your tank and then rest the light across them. 

Moveable, removable, and cheap to make. 

You could mock it up out of scrap wood first to make sure you're happy with the height.


----------



## Plumberboy

Brilliant man! Seems like a no brainer....


----------



## battmanh

Thank you everyone for the great advice! Daryl's method seems the most ideal for myself. Looks like I'll have something to do tomorrow! I'll update here with the finished product.


----------



## Daryl

Don't forget: sand those edges!


----------



## battmanh

I would just like to thank everyone again for their suggestions. I did use Daryl's suggestion although I did not use acrylic that was the same thickness as my tank. My tank is 6mm thick and I found acrylic sheet that was slightly thicker than 2mm so I cut 5 pieces for each side (2 pieces slightly longer) by scoring the plastic and snapping it. Then I glued them together with Krazy glue. Here are the results:



























Not the prettiest at the moment with the glue visible. I was thinking of adding some semi transparent self-adhesive foil to cover it up.

Here is the acrylic sheet I bought by the way: https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....--093-inch-x-8-inch-x-10-inch.1000126492.html


----------



## rwong2k10

let's see some full tank shots, looks like a pretty nice tank


----------



## battmanh

rwong2k10 said:


> let's see some full tank shots, looks like a pretty nice tank


Hehe I will start a journal for it soon  I've got a big tank project coming as well!


----------

